# Eos-m3 tethered shooting with lightroom 6 not working.



## archiea (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey gang,

I just tried connecting the M3 to lightroom6 via a 10.9 2008 mac pro and a 2011 macbook pro with yosemite. it keeps connecting/disconnecting and camera locks up and can't shoot. Any ideas?


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 28, 2015)

Same here - I am using the latest version of LR. It shows up on the tether breakout window and it vacillates between No camera detected and EOS M3.


----------



## dcm (Jun 29, 2015)

How are you trying to connect to the camera from LR. The M3 does not support tethered shooting via USB to my knowledge. You can only remote shoot via WiFi to a phone or tablet (pg 115). 

The USB interface (digital terminal) on the M3 allows you to playback on a TV (pg 150), import images (pg 159), or print images (pg 160). So LR can can access the camera to import images - it just cannot shoot them.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 29, 2015)

My understanding is that the M series cameras can't be tethered. I looked into setting some up as remotes via CamRangers but was told by the developer that the touchscreen driven firmware is fundamentally different from the SLR's and cannot be controlled via the USB port.

I'd love to be wrong but was told that is the case.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 29, 2015)

I passed up the M3 because of the lack of support for tethering, since I would want that feature along with AFMA.


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks folks - I appreciate the comments. I thought I had read somewhere pre-release of the M3 it would support tethering. I was going to consider it for product shots but transferring raws over wireless would take too long.


----------



## iKenndac (Jul 11, 2015)

*Disclaimer:* I'm the developer for the app mentioned below. I apologise if this post is against forum rules.

So… is desktop tethering an important thing for EOS M users? 

I make this tethering app for iOS. It supports all Wifi-enabled EOS cameras, including the M3. While the UI of the app is iOS-only, the underlying connection stuff already works with Mac OS, and I have a very terrible-looking app for Mac I use for testing. While it looks terrible, but I can use it to shoot tethered to the EOS M3 right now.

I've been toying with spending a couple of months to polish up and release a Mac version of the app, but I figured with the number of tethering solutions available on the platform and that mine only works with network-enabled cameras, there wasn't much point.

As for speed, the WiFi on the M3 is reasonably quick for in-camera WiFi. A 31Mb RAW file transfers in ~13 seconds.


----------



## AvTvM (Jul 26, 2015)

@iKenndac: Thanks for the information!



iKenndac said:


> So… is desktop tethering an important thing for EOS M users?



Both desktop/USB-cabled tethering and wireless tethering are useful and serve two different usage scenarios for me: 
* cabled/USB + desktop: studio use, when I want both full control of camera operation AND fast/near real-time transfer of captured (RAW) images to a notebook or desktop PC 
* wireless tethering to mobile device: use in field, when all I just need full control of camera without cable and gear as small & lite as possible = camera + smartphone / tablet 

Unfortunately I am not in the market for a tethering App currently, since I am using a non-Wifi 5D III and a non-WIFI and non-USB-tetherable EOS M (1st gen). I'll not buy the M3 (for a good number of good reasons). But if Canon ever manages to offer a fully competitive EOS M-series body I'll definitely be interested.


----------

